# ICS-Kalenderdatei auslesen



## Ralle_Austria (11. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich verwalte meine Termine mit Outlook, speicher diese dann immer als ICS-Datei ab und stell diese Datei online. Ich möchte nun aber mit PHP diese ICS-Kalenderdatei auslesen können, damit ich den Kalender auf meiner Website dann darstellen kann.

Da muss es doch irgendein fix-fertiges Skript dafür geben. Habe schon fleißig gegoogelt - leider ohne Erfolg. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank
Ralle_Austria


----------



## Flex (11. März 2007)

Also Google sagt keine direkten Treffer, phpClasses.org auch nicht, hotscripts.com auch nicht.
Ich würde sagen, das sieht relativ schlecht aus und das Motto "Selbst ist der Mann" wird aktiv 

Wie sieht denn so 'ne ICS Datei überhaupt aus? 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass man da mit RegExp arbeiten kann um die gewünschten Daten herauszufiltern.

Oder gibst da vielleicht ein anderes Format als ICS in dem du abspeichern kannst?

//Nachtrag:

Ich habs gerade ausprobiert, als TXT gespeichert und bei mir sieht das so aus:


> Betreff:	Felix muss weg
> 
> Beginn:	Mi 04.04.2007 09:30
> Ende:	Mi 04.04.2007 10:00
> ...


Da sollte es doch kein Problem sein, die mit PHP zu verarbeiten, finde ich.


----------

